# ESSO TIGER BIKE



## stoney

Picked this up today.  I believe it is totally original. Needs just a little cleaning. Not sure when made 1965? Serial # U610942 Esso promotional bike is what I hear.

View attachment 680401


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Sweet Renegade.
Great find.


----------



## stoney

67Ramshorn said:


> Sweet Renegade.
> Great find.




Thanks


----------



## Jaxon

Love those early coaster bikes!


----------



## stingrayjoe

stoney said:


> Picked this up today.  I believe it is totally original. Needs just a little cleaning. Not sure when made 1965? Serial # U610942 Esso promotional bike is what I hear.
> 
> View attachment 680401
> 
> View attachment 680895



Early AMF Renegade. These bikes were also in the back of comic books of the time as prize give aways.


----------



## PetesPonies

Are you interested in selling the bike?


----------



## stoney

Hey PetesPonies, at this time I am not interested in selling my Esso bike. I have had a few other inquiries. It is the first one I have seen in person. Thanks,  Ray


----------



## vastingray

Beautiful Bike


----------



## stoney

Thanks



vastingray said:


> Beautiful Bike


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Great bike , can't stop lookin at it .


----------



## stoney

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Great bike , can't stop lookin at it .




Thanks


----------



## PetesPonies

stoney said:


> Thanks



I'm trying to build one. having  difficult time just finding the correct fork trim for a Renegade.


----------



## PCHiggin

Very cool, I have a set of those grips with the packaging. Lets see a few more pics


----------



## stoney

PetesPonies said:


> I'm trying to build one. having  difficult time just finding the correct fork trim for a Renegade.
> 
> View attachment 742234
> 
> View attachment 742235




It's looking real good. Have you tried "raleighron"   You would think with all the odd new decals of Ebay the fork trim would be there. I had a member express interest on my bike. We could not agree on a price and I am glad. My wife likes the bike more than I do.


----------



## Jaxon

Post a pic of the fork trim piece. I might have one.

Great Esso bike. I love the early coaster bikes


----------



## stoney

Here it is, hope it helps.


----------



## stoney

Jaxon said:


> Post a pic of the fork trim piece. I might have one.
> 
> Great Esso bike. I love the early coaster bikes




Here is pic of top chrome piece


----------



## Jaxon

Here is what I have. Slightly different. Send me a address if you want it.


----------



## PetesPonies

Jaxon said:


> Here is what I have. Slightly different. Send me a address if you want it.
> View attachment 742486 View attachment 742488



I have the correct piece I believe. But the chrome isn't good enough to use. Mine is probably similar to yours  extra one in condition. I may nickel it, or send it out . . just thought I could find one somewhere. But so far, no go. Lots of trim, but not the right one, not the right dimensions. I'll have to do the fork decal myself. That's a great pic.


----------



## sccruiser

PetesPonies said:


> I'm trying to build one. having  difficult time just finding the correct fork trim for a Renegade.
> 
> View attachment 742234
> 
> View attachment 742235



Killer job on the color match ! Did you get the seat cover from Koolestuff ? Im looking to finish my Renegade too.


----------



## PetesPonies

sccruiser said:


> Killer job on the color match ! Did you get the seat cover from Koolestuff ? Im looking to finish my Renegade too.



I paint cars, so yeah the paint come out well. I bought what I think was a proper seat as far as shape goes. I could not find a cover, so I bought material. If I can find something closer o exact, I would consider it.  Also, here is my fork trim that isn't good enough for me. Does it look correct though?


----------



## stoney

To me the from trim looks right compared to mine.


----------



## sccruiser

Seat should be early solo polo style almost flat with the seam around outside. See pic.  The seam is sewed into cardboard in the bottom and would be tricky to recover. The Person's solo polo has 2 pc pan. Would be much easier Raleigh Ron has some great post about em online.


----------



## stoney

Another nice Renegade


----------



## sccruiser

PetesPonies said:


> I paint cars, so yeah the paint come out well. I bought what I think was a proper seat as far as shape goes. I could not find a cover, so I bought material. If I can find something closer o exact, I would consider it.  Also, here is my fork trim that isn't good enough for me. Does it look correct though?
> 
> View attachment 743006



I gotta know... where did you find the fabric.?  I have been looking all over and that looks like a good match!


----------



## PetesPonies

sccruiser said:


> I gotta know... where did you find the fabric.?  I have been looking all over and that looks like a good match!



Just found the fabric on ebay. It's not exact, but looks pretty good. I have an early, almost flat seat which I believe is the correct style. I not a sewer/upholsterer, per se . . .but I have an industrial like machine, with a walking foot for, doing auto upholstery. Like I said, I'd be interested in something if I can find it. If not, I''ll be making a cover.


----------



## sccruiser

PetesPonies said:


> Just found the fabric on ebay. It's not exact, but looks pretty good. I have an early, almost flat seat which I believe is the correct style. I not a sewer/upholsterer, per se . . .but I have an industrial like machine, with a walking foot for, doing auto upholstery. Like I said, I'd be interested in something if I can find it. If not, I''ll be making a cover.



im looking at the  Tiger Stripe seat cover on Koolestuff website.  you can buy the skin or they can do the recover work if you have a good pan, or get a finished seat as well. 
good luck with the project and post some pics when you finish it. !


----------



## PetesPonies

Koolstuff is Pete's old site right? Where prices jumped over night when someone else took over? As for the seat material, mine looks like what is on their site. Except, I paid about $20. Says a lot huh ?


----------



## PetesPonies

Also, anyone else that thinks they have the proper fork trim in decent shape, give me a shout.


----------



## stoney

PetesPonies said:


> Just found the fabric on ebay. It's not exact, but looks pretty good. I have an early, almost flat seat which I believe is the correct style. I not a sewer/upholsterer, per se . . .but I have an industrial like machine, with a walking foot for, doing auto upholstery. Like I said, I'd be interested in something if I can find it. If not, I''ll be making a cover.




Is it an actual fabric or is it vinyl.


----------



## PetesPonies

It is fabric.


----------



## stoney

PetesPonies said:


> It is fabric.




Looks pretty good


----------



## RicksBikes

I`ll guess 70-74 Trans Am?


----------



## SS Man

stingrayjoe said:


> Early AMF Renegade. These bikes were also in the back of comic books of the time as prize give aways.





stingrayjoe said:


> Early AMF Renegade. These bikes were also in the back of comic books of the time as prize give aways.



Hi Those early AMF/Firestone are quite nice. I see you are looking for bikes ? How many. I am going to list my entire collection in maybe 3-4 lot sales, Thanks Rick


----------



## stoney

SS Man said:


> Hi Those early AMF/Firestone are quite nice. I see you are looking for bikes ? How many. I am going to list my entire collection in maybe 3-4 lot sales, Thanks Rick




Thanks Rick, not me looking for bikes. But you never know when members post things.


----------



## stoney

MY ESSO BIKE IS UP FOR TRADE, OUTRIGHT SALE  ****WANT, REAL NICE CHROME BOYS SEARS SPACELINER W/SPRINGER****

Check it out in the Complete Bikes For Sale


----------



## sccruiser

Spaceliner project popped up today on Complete bikes for sale.


----------



## stoney

sccruiser said:


> Spaceliner project popped up today on Complete bikes for sale.




I saw that, it looks pretty good but I would like to see if there are any offerings for a real clean one that is not a project. Thanks for the lookout.


----------



## CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES

stoney said:


> Picked this up today.  I believe it is totally original. Needs just a little cleaning. Not sure when made 1965? Serial # U610942 Esso promotional bike is what I hear.
> 
> View attachment 680401
> 
> View attachment 680895



 JUST GOT ONE OF THESE!!  NOT SURE WHAT THERE WORTH...


----------



## Freqman1

CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES said:


> JUST GOT ONE OF THESE!!  NOT SURE WHAT THERE WORTH...



Depends on how nice/original/complete. Might want to start your own thread and post pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## PetesPonies

Still looking for some chrome fork trim if anyone has a Renegade.


----------

